
Ask HN: What's the best Git host? - 00e
I like GitHub&#x27;s community, GitLab&#x27;s UI and Gogs&#x27; for my server. What do you all think of them?
======
Diachron
You didn't ask about BitBucket, but it's worth a mention.

Unlimited free repositories, and it plays nicely with JIRA (and Confluence),
if you use them. Even if you don't use those tools, it's a notable private
alternative to GitHub.

------
akras14
Your own server + command line

~~~
bwackwat
Haha, yes!

Wait a second, lets just use rsync!

------
atsaloli
As a user, I loved the GitLab UI and features. I've now partnered with them
and offer training on GitLab CI (and on Git), and resell GitLab Enterprise.
GitLab's been great to work with as an organization, they are fast, work hard,
and get things done.

------
wazanator
I'm a gitlab fanboy but I honestly can't come up with a complaint about them.
The recent incident was handled well I thought in that they were completely
open about what happened and how they plan to prevent it in the future

------
cverna
You could have a look at pagure. Fedora is using it and developing it but you
can deploy your own server. It is worth a look
([https://pagure.io](https://pagure.io))

Just to mention that I am contributing to the project

------
nreece
Assembla is good. I've used more of their SVN than Git, but still good.

------
soulchild37
I like Github UI, community and the snowflakes that comes with it

